# Does anyone have the current type of lizardmen?



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, this post has nothing to do with orks, thank god right? Anyway, I'm starting a lizardmen army and I was wondering if anyone has any on ahnd that they would part with for a good price.


----------



## killerbot3009 (Jun 17, 2009)

hello kind sir, i have some lizardmen. follow the link  http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87821


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't have paypal. I'm sorry.


----------

